
Darcs: patch calculus version control - setra
http://darcs.net
======
onedognight
The legacy of Darcs is not the patch calculus, but instead its great command
line UI. The -p git commands all have Darcs to thank.

    
    
        git {add,stash,checkout,log} -p

